# Christkind Lora hat Geburtstag



## Paule (25 Dezember 2009)

Hi Lora, 
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:
Feier schön, Du hast ja zum Glück immer am Geburtstag frei. :sm24:


----------



## MW (25 Dezember 2009)

Moin Lori,

ich wünsch dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!








PS: trink nicht zuviel, du weist, du bist keine 20 mehr ! ROFLMAO


----------



## crash (25 Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lori,
zu deinen Geburtstag alles gute,
herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Gerhard K (25 Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Guten zum Geburtstag. Lass Dich gleich zweimal reich beschenken. Wenn nicht, hilf halt selbst ein bisschen nach.


----------



## HDD (25 Dezember 2009)

He alter Sack,
schon wieder ein Jahr älter!
Also dann wünsche ich Dir, dass Du morgens aufstehen kannst ohne das noch was von Dir im Bett liegen bleibt, und ansonsten viel Gesundheit, aber auch das ist so eine Thema.
Wie soll das funktionieren bei dem Alkohol und Nikotin Konsum. 

Ich möchte auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass ich einen Gutschein habe für ein mehrtägiges
Logo Seminar, in den geweihten Katakomben Deines Domizils.

Aber was wollte ich jetzt eigentlich hier und von Dir überhaupt?

Oh meine Pflegerin sagt mir Du hast Geburtstag!

Also alles Gute für Dich und lass mir doch bitte einwenig mehr Platz auf dem Balkon.

HDD


----------



## MSB (25 Dezember 2009)

Na dann, auch von mir die besten Wünsche!

:sm20:


----------



## zotos (25 Dezember 2009)

Kann man denn noch älter werden? Ungesunde Kellerluft, Nikotin, Alkohol und dann die Sache mit den Frauen... 

Nicht nur Dein Hausarzt ist positiv überrascht. 

Ich will bei den netten Worten bleiben die Seitenhiebe verteilt heute HDD und die andrén. 

Ich schicke Dir aus dem Südwesten Deutschlands in das Harz (vermutlich altdeutsch für Herz) von Deutschland nur die nettesten Grüße und Glückwünsche.

Feier schön!

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Dezember 2009)

Ja lora

alles gute zum geburtstag, glück, gesundheit und ein langes leben

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Dezember 2009)

Auch einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus dem Lipperland und weiterhin Frohe Weihnachten ;o)


----------



## repök (25 Dezember 2009)

Alles gute!
Was will mehr sagen?


----------



## Pizza (25 Dezember 2009)

He Lori, alter Sack

Von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag!
Kannst ja immer mit dem Weihnachtsmann schön einen saufen


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Dezember 2009)

Hey Lori,
auch von mir nur die allerbesten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag.
:sm20: und :sm24: und *Alles Gute*.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Dezember 2009)

Hi Lori

Von mir Talürnich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (25 Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja mal Ernüchternd.... Erstmal *Rübareich* ein neuer Satz Glühstrümpfe, das du nimmer kalte Füße kriegen brauchst.  Und dann noch Prost Ostere... ehh meint Frohe NEujahr... achh verdamt... weißt schon was gemeint ist.
Kostenoptimierer du  Weihnachten und Geburtstag auf einen Tag feiern.:sm24:


----------



## veritas (25 Dezember 2009)

H E R Z L I C H EN 
G L Ü CK W U N S C H

Ich wünsch Dir alles erdenkliche Gute zu deinem Ehrentag.

LG

Mario


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lori, Lora, wie auch immer...

ich wünsche Dir auch nur das Beste an diesem Tag!!!


Schöne Grüße in den Harz von

dia


----------



## PLC-Gundel (25 Dezember 2009)

*Happy Birthday*






Wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier noch schön


----------



## Homer79 (25 Dezember 2009)

...ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen und wünsche alles Gute zum Geburtstag...


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Dezember 2009)

hallo,
besten dank für die glückwünsche, um eins klar zu stellen: ich bin kein lori
(lori = schwanzloser halbaffe) schöne weihnachten noch.


----------



## zotos (26 Dezember 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... um eins klar zu stellen: ich bin kein lori
> (lori = schwanzloser halbaffe) ...


Ich wollte mal ein Bild von diesem schwanzlosen Halbaffen sehen und habe "Lori" bei Google in der Bildersuche eingegeben und das Ergebnis: Seitenweise Portraifotos von Frauen... da habe ich Dich lieber Lori... ähm Lorenzo für einen sexistischen alten (fast) haarlosen Halbaffen gehalten... aber eine kleine

Recherche hat ergeben das Du wohl die Loris gemeint hattest:






Komische genau so hatte ich mir einen Siemens Logo Programmierer immer vorgestellt ;o)


----------



## thomas_1975 (26 Dezember 2009)

alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.
gruß Thomas


----------



## marlob (26 Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute


----------



## HaDi (26 Dezember 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute nachträglich wünscht HaDi


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Dezember 2009)

hallo,
danke für eure glückwünsche, zotos bekommt kein danke für seinen beitrag, gefreut hätte ich mich über einen glückwunsch von andre räppel, aber naja...........


----------

